# Macromedia Installshield issues



## AstroTiger (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Guys

sorry new to this forum, and not really sure if i am posting this in the right place.

The problem is i am trying to build an installshield using installshield 2008. The application i am trying to complile is a VFP 7 application.
The problem is each time i try to compile it, it comes up with the same error vfp7r.dll file is missing or invalid.
The size of the file is standard enough 3344kb.

Can anyone help

oh and yes this is a VFP runtime file, one of the important ones i think.

Many thanks in advance

Al


----------

